# John Deere doesnt back there products!



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

My CT322 with 300 hours on blew up the right side final drive. At 600 hrs the left side blew. They covered the first one but only covered half the cost of the second. They loaned me a machine and I only put 30 hrs on it and it broke down. I ended up having to rent something at Company Wrench to replace there machine. They are now charging me for rent which they said they were not going to! They also said that they where not going to charge me for the final drive but that didnt happen. What a mess! Dont buy from them they will [email protected]#$ You over!:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

So the next one will be a CAT


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

dont you know we are always wrong and beat the shyt out of our equipment at least thats what they think. Thats y i only buy from places i work with all the time i dont look for deals . and you live in the same neighborhood as my brother DR jake kashubeck


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's your dealer, ask about Deere paying 50% and don't yell, I had a loader controller replaced and it was $1800 and Deere paid 2/3 and it's been out of warranty for over 1 year. You can call Deere directly and they'll resolve your problem. I have never dealt with a company with better customer service in my life. I hope things work out for you. They will bend over backwards for most customers, at least the dealers around here will. Good luck.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have contacted deere and am waiting to hear back from them. I thought it might be the dealer but I know they talked to deere and they are part of the problem. Ron cat might be next!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

to flame the wars!

Put a Bob infront of that cat. and you wouldn't have any problems to fix.

ok thats just for fun. But yeah john deere themselves very good for customer service. I have heard bad stories about some dealers. Best of luck hope it all works out.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

rent from Rudd they have good equipment or Cleveland Brothers


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Bruce'sEx;544834 said:


> to flame the wars!
> 
> Put a Bob infront of that cat. and you wouldn't have any problems to fix.
> 
> ok thats just for fun. But yeah john deere themselves very good for customer service. I have heard bad stories about some dealers. Best of luck hope it all works out.


The Bobcat has the worst setup around here! The dealership is living on borrowed time.


----------



## guff1972 (Dec 23, 2005)

Mike,

If you don't get anywhere let me know. I work for an 8 store Deere dealer group. We sell alot of skid steers and I will try and help you get to the people you need to talk to. Deere alot of times will pay 2/3 of the cost if the dealer pushes them a little bit.
Let me know if you need help.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

If you use as many exclamation points with them as you do talking about them here I can see why they aren't cow towwing to your every whim.

John Deere is one of the largest companies in the world and they pride themselves on taking care of the customer.

And theres always two sides to every story.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

guff1972;546761 said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you don't get anywhere let me know. I work for an 8 store Deere dealer group. We sell alot of skid steers and I will try and help you get to the people you need to talk to. Deere alot of times will pay 2/3 of the cost if the dealer pushes them a little bit.
> Let me know if you need help.


I will let you know. Thank you for offering!:salute:


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Snowpower;546786 said:


> If you use as many exclamation points with them as you do talking about them here I can see why they aren't cow towwing to your every whim.
> 
> John Deere is one of the largest companies in the world and they pride themselves on taking care of the customer.
> 
> And theres always two sides to every story.


I have to say you dont know me and you are quick to judge me. Unless you are John Deere or JD Equipment you would not know how things went down. I am very professional and have had a long relationship with JD Equipment. I have never screwed them so I expect for them to do the same. They now want to charge me for the loaner skid steer and many other things. I have contacted John Deere and they agree that the situation was not handled right on their end. If you where in my shoes I think you would be mad too! Bottom line is that over all service has been really bad and the machine is a lemon! You spend $36,000 and have the machine you bought break down all the time due to failing parts. $36,000 for a unreliable machine!


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Case all the way! Cat second and Bobcat third......


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

operator error? im kidding , relax... hope things work out... CATs r nice and expensive too....


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Its funny deere and my dealership isnt laughing now! My attorney had a nice chat with both of them!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im dieing to hear what wasw said....


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

go CaT next time......i have had 2 machines bought back for lemon's and still love dealing with the same dealer's. 

CaT's philosophy is "if it has been worked on for the same problem twice,. the third time you have a new one" 

i think i may have warned you about the track system on the JD skid's?  lol


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree with JD....

Deere has been great to me...but honestly being in a similar industry I do know how to speak their language...that said being professional, honest and going right to the customer service desk with the right message is the ticket.

I had numerous problems with a Deere Telehandler...after several concessions on a variety of repair issues they stepped up and got me into a new machine at very little cost.

Was a great decision on their part since that great service I have purchased 3 Deere units since.

Deere's been good to me.

Dave


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to agree Deere by far has the better service. I operate Deere, CASE and CAT machinery and I have had the best luck with Deere and CASE mostly. No matter what though with any company your will sometimes run across bad customre service.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I have heard of deere paying 1/3 dealer paying 1/3 and owner paying 1/3 on just out of warranty ag equip


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I never had a problem with deere until deere took worksite pro equipment away from my nortax dealer and gave it to JD. In our area JD has alot of enemies from how thier service department has handled things. Im talking about everything from construction to fram equipment. I am glad that im not the only one that is unhappy about them.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

elite1msmith;563358 said:


> im dieing to hear what wasw said....


He asked for writen proof and they couldnt provide any so he sent them what I had and recorded conversations. Oh and also a bill from nortrax for fixing all of thier mistakes.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

At work I hear these things all the time...

"Case company screwed me over..."

"John Deere screwed me over..."

"Komatsu screwed me over..."

The bottom line is that CAT, or Case, or JD, or anything else for that matter is only as good as the people that are working there.

I'll be the first to admit CAT machines aren't the best, you can get more for your money somewhere else.

But the dealerships are where the difference is. 

Someone wrote about CAT's philosophy being the third time it's fixed it's free.

That's actually true. CAT is very difficult to deal with warranty repairs. VERY difficult. They don't like to pay for anything, however, atleast our dealership, and I'd like to believe every other one, keeps such meticulous paperwork, we don't have much of a problem usually. 

What I tell everyone that wants to buy a machine from anywhere...

It's going to break. I do not care who makes it, I do not care who operates it, and I do not care who services it.

They are going to break.

But when they do break, who do you want to deal with? 

Go to the dealerships and meet the parts guys, meet the technicians. Do a little check up on the dealership. 

I know our good customers by name, I usually seem them once or twice a week. And I do little things like go and look at used machines they want to buy, for free, because they are good people, and they are good business.

There's nothing wrong with that.

Don't believe a damn thing the salesman says. He's a salesman, of course he's going to tell you: "Yeah, this machine has a 10,000 hour warranty on everything. If a lightbulb burns out we'll send someone over to replace it for you." 

He wants that sale, and most times that commission is their livelyhood, so I'd say it too. 

I've been a mechanic for too many years to realize there isn't good or bad machines, engines, and equipment. 

There's machines that don't do what you want them to do, but the other 99% of owners love them.

But the people are the difference.


----------

